# Sticky  ViP622/ViP722(k) Tips and Useful Info/UI Related FAQ/Software Performance Charts



## Ron Barry

Thought it would be a good thing to have a Sticky on the top of the forum with pointer of threads that discuss things like Tips or other useful tidbits of information. Hopefully as time goes on, new users will find this helpful and will reduce some of the duplicate questions that get ask from time to time and will get user quicker to typical questions and topics.

If anyone feels I a link should be included, PM me with the link and if it makes sense I will add it.

*Stuff one should know about the ViP 622/722 (List of features and tidbits that have been asked about numerous times here?*
*Stuff one should know about the ViP 612 (List of features and tidbits that have been asked about numerous times here?*

*General 622/722 Tips*
User Tips (EKB) 
Software History (EKB) - 
622/722 record Only New Shows working?
Adding OTA to your EPG
Reasons why 622/722 may Turn on by itself
3 recording Options
Can you watch recorded show in HD on TV2
Can I record Two HD programs at the same time?
Can I record Three HD programs at the same time?
I don't know how to use my PIP
ViP-622 DVR Basics / User Guide and Manual & Recording Preferences Guide
When I delete a program why does both my SD and HD remaining time go up?
Getting back to paused TV??
Cooling off the 622/722 (Discussions on how to Cool your 622/722)
Why is it? (Buffer lost going between live and DVR)
Why do I see Duplicate Channels?
How to avoid the Paused Icon
Why Two Mac addresses on 622/722

*General 612 specific Topics*
How does the 612 Zoom mode settings work?

*Timer Strategies*
What are Dish Passes usually used for?
Back to Back Timers and setting up a Dish HD Program as a backup to the same OTA program.
Timer/Dish Pass Strategy
Timer Limit
Record shows
Can I choose which tuner to record on?
Search finding programs that don't exist
Can I choose which tuner does the recording?
Weekly/Daily/M-F Skipped Event discussion

*Dual Mode topics*
Recorde Plus Document

*External USB Drive related threads*
External Hard Drive Advice
USB drives people have had success with.
What format is the External HD format in?
USB drives people have had success with 
How Much can I store on my External USB Drive?
User report Seagate Issue Thread?
User report Western Digital Issue Thread?
Accessing USB Drive from TV2 (Cannot be done)

*Audio related topics Topics*
My ViP622/722 DVR HDMI Dolby Digital 5.1 Problem
Huge Volume Difference Between HD and SD.. Why?

*Video related topics Topics*
HDMI loss of video post L4.41

*Closed Caption Topics*
Is anyone using TV to decode CC via 622 SD
Closed Caption Not working

*Remote Related*
2 UHF Remotes at one time

*External Device Topics*
Dish Network's Instructions for using an EHDD
Using a 622/722 with DVDR/VCR
Seagate USB drive users Chime In
3 strikes maybe more for EHDD receiver swapping

*Network Related Topics*
3 strikes maybe more for EHDD receiver swapping

*HDMI Related Topics*
Can we expect a straight answer from Dish: re HDMI failure?

*DVDR related Topics Topics*
Help with recording to an external device
16:9 recording and DVD recorders
Anamorphic (AVS Forum)
Gotta set the 16:9 flag
Down Rez Blues!
DVD recorder with 921
Desperate for help on hooking up DVD Recorder..........

*UI Related Issue Discussion*
What happened to my buffer?
Remove status bar?

*OTA Related Discussion*
Lost all my OTAs
OTA and no Guide Data
How do I feed OTA to TV2?
Still No OTA Guide Data 10 Months Later

*General 622/722 Info*
What HDD Temperatures are user seeing
Closed Caption Not Working
Hardware/Software versions

*General Dish Topics*
What is Soft reboot, hard reboot, etc
Steps to Clear the switch Matrix
Remote has mind of its own

*Topics of interest for TIVO users*
Timer limit on 722/622
Are there Wishlists?
Buffer lost going between live and DVR
Multiple 722 issues from a former TIVO user
Dish DVR vs TIVO
Former Tivo User new to Dish


----------



## Ron Barry

*Useful Links*
User Tips (EKB)
Software History (EKB)
Dish Channel Chart
Dish TechPortal 
Current Software List.
Dish Networks Home Network Install Guide.


----------



## Ron Barry

*Question: What is the quickest way to access My Recordings?*
_Answer: 
Press the DVR button twice to access My Recordings.
Press the DVR button three times to get to your recording schedule._

*Question: How can I jump between Tuners?*
_Answer: User the Pip Swap button on the remote_

*Question: When you freeze(pause) the picture on the vip622, and want to see the detail(of the picture) at the bottom of the screen, is there a way to temporary remove this information?*
_Answer: Press the Skip Forward button to move forward 1 frame. That will make the status bar disappear._

*Question: I scanned and added HD locals from my antenna to the channel grid. How do I delete the channels I no longer want, so they will not show up on my guide?*
_Answer: Menu 6--9, then click the box next to the channels that you want to delete, then click the delete button._

*Question: How can I pause both of my buffers and toggle between them?*
_Answer: Currently to pause and toggle between buffers you must have the pip window up and then use the PIP swap feature to toggle. Dish has indicated recently that sticky pausing will be include along with PIP side by side in the next release. _

*Question: When switching between guides (all,sub,fav,HD), is there a button you can press to make the guide go to the channel you are currently tuned to?*
_Answer: Since favorites consist of channels that the user has selected, there is no way to jump to a channel that is not currently in your channel list. _

*Question: Sometimes I want my Recordings sorted by Date and other times I want it sorted alphabetically. Is there a way to toggle between the two?*
_Answer: Yes. Press the PIP swap key on the My Recording page will toggle between your last two sort choices._

*Question: Is there a quick way to access Picture Side by Side?*
_Answer: Yes. Press the PIP Position button_


----------



## Ron Barry

Figured it would be good to just have one place for the results of how is your 622 doing charts. So here it is. 

I will update the charts whenever with new results whenever it makes sense.

*Poll Links*
Did 4.01 Improve your 622?
Did 3.65 Improve your 622?
Did 3.63 Improve your 622? 
Did 3.60 Improve your 622?


----------

